# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  زيت الزيتون وأثره على الوضوء

## أم أروى المكية

سئل الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير :
عن وضع زيت الزيتون على الشَّعر أو أيّ زيت آخر يبطل الوضوء؟
 فأجاب حفظه الله :
وضع ما يمنع من وصول الماء إلى الشَّعر لا يصح معه الوضوء  أصلاً، وإذا كان الزيت من النوع الخفيف الذي لا يمنع من وصول الماء إلى  الشَّعر فإنه لا يؤثر، ومن ذلك زيت الزيتون فيما يظهر أنه لا يمنع من وصول  الماء إلى الشَّعر.
http://ar.islamway.net/fatwa/66897/%...4%D8%B2%D9%8A1

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

نحتاج لمعرفة هذه الفتاوى وخاصة معاشر النساء، حيث نستخدم أنواع الأصباغ والزيوت للشعر والبشرة، جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وجزاك مثله أخيتي أم علي ، وتقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الأعمال ، كم افتقدك الأيام الماضية ، نفعني وإياك بما علمنا وجعله في ميزان حسناتنا جميعاً .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين ، أسأل الله أن ييسر لي أمري، هي الظروف يا أخيتي أم أروى التي تحيل بيني وبين دخول المنتدى، فهذا المجلس استفدت منه ولله الحمد.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

أسأل الله أن ييسر لك كل عسير ، ويقدر لك الخير في كل أمورك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين، جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------

